# the epic battle of Tug-o-Bucket!!!



## alphamare (Dec 16, 2006)

my horses Chaucer (bay) and Windsor, aka Greybeast, battling eachother for the honor of destroying the red bucket.



























You look like a _complete_ idiot right now. Way to be a dumbblood.









eep! _she has spotted us!_ FREEZE and act like nothing happened!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

hehehehe  cute and funny.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

SO CUTE.


----------



## 3d equine (Dec 15, 2006)

AWESOME Photography!!!!


----------



## alphamare (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks so much guys 

aie I just noticed your avatar and name Lora! I love your work. I've been a model horse hobbyist and active exhibitor for around 9 yrs or so. It's great to see you on here and much appreciative thanks about my own work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

How cute! I love your photos, AND i think i'm in love with Windsor he is so stunning!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Graybeast for the win!!!

Thats very cute! I love the little artistic touch on those last photos. What beautiful horses!


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Beautiful horses! Absolutely love the grey.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

hehehe silly guys


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

*lol*

lol your horses are just like my section A stallion, hes hates anything in his field (towels, buckets, cloths) - (we put them there oviously) he'll run round with them and chuck them into the field next to him or into the brooke where we lose them :roll: lol but yer i agree there so cute ill try and get some pics or a video of him playin around :!: here he is been normal: (not playing around as in show ring)


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

HAHAHAA Thanks for the Funny pics!! Made my day!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Funny!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Good lord, this thread is old! I've never seen it, so thanks for digging it up, good pics


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, that's cute. The one with the bucket over your grey's head is my favorite.
And wonderful photography! Do you have a website for your pictures, otherwise I'd love to see more! I'm an aspiring horse photographing manic myself. lol. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, that's just TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! Great pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sara said:


> Good lord, this thread is old! I've never seen it, so thanks for digging it up, good pics


hehe I agree!! Great pictures!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

how cute!!!! hahaha at my barn, there's a pair of horses that play hard to get with a cone and chase eachother around/tug of war!

very nic pictures!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Amazing pics and georgous horses!!!


----------

